#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  What are these berries

## Chittychangchang

Noticed these in the garden today and was wondering if they're edible..


Cheers

CCC

----------


## Jack meoff

Man U berries avoid

----------


## birding

Depends where in the world you are but generally they are not edible.

----------


## Norton

www.dobbies.com/products/plants/ornamental-trees/sorbus-vilmorinii/
Birds like them but prolly better used to make a nice Brit marmalade :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

They look very much like red currants, Chitty, but preumably they're not. No idea.

----------


## aging one

dont eat them.....


*Berries. Pyracantha berries are mildly poisonous as their seeds contain cyanogenic glycosides (as do apples, plums, cherries, and almonds) and can cause mild gastro-intestinal problems when eaten raw in large quantities; they are edible only when crushed and washed under running water.

*

----------


## Norton

They are these as per my above link.

----------


## Neo

Case solved.

Mushroom season soon Chitty... you know which ones to eat right.?

----------


## nidhogg

Norts, the leaf shape is entirely different.  There are two types of leaf in Chittys photo, one frond/fern like and a vine like.

My guess is they are redcurrants as per in this pic:

How To Prune Redcurrants And Blackcurrants

----------


## Norton

No idea. I just did a google pic search. Look same to me.  :Smile: 
Red current leaves not even close.

----------


## SKkin

Look more like these to me.

"maple like leaves"



edit...better pic:






> *GUELDER ROSE* [_Viburnum opulus_]
> A frequent shrubby inhabitant of moist and wet ground. Often growing  alongside sallow and alder buckthorn, guelder leaves are maple-like in  appearance. Although the berries are edible they MUST be cooked, and are  a very good source of vitamin C. That said, they have a peculiar  after-taste which needs masking with lots of sugar and/or honey (as one  Russian recipe used), while the ripe berries smell rather foul.On the  only occasion I made a small amount of jelly from the berries a little  of the smell lingered, while the the after-taste reminded me of a cough  medicine I'd had when young. Indeed, further research revealed that  guelder rose was used in cough medicines.


Wild Food School - Some Edible & Poisonous Berries

----------


## Jack meoff

I would just eat them Chitty then get back to us.

----------


## Norton

> I would just eat them Chitty then get back to us.


Or if it doesn't work out well we will post your obit here.

----------


## Neverna

> Look more like these to me.
> 
> "maple like leaves"
> 
> 
> 
> edit...better pic:
> 
> 
> ...


The fruit hang differently. In the OP pic they hang like red currants rather than in clusters as in your pic.

----------


## Cujo

> I would just eat them Chitty then get back to us.


Sounds like the simplest solution.

----------


## toslti

Are the birds eating them? If not, definitely avoid.

----------


## Jack meoff

The birds are fully occupied eating the chips and kebab leftovers Chitty chucks ot the bedroom window every night  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> They look very much like red currants, Chitty, but preumably they're not. No idea.


They might be, the plot thickens..

----------


## SKkin

> In the OP pic they hang like red currants rather than in clusters as in your pic.


Those damn fern leaves are getting in the way of a proper cluster.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> The birds are fully occupied eating the chips and kebab leftovers Chitty chucks ot the bedroom window every night


Funny B'stard :Smile: 


The birds arn't eating them, however birds don't eat blackberries etc

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Case solved.
> 
> Mushroom season soon Chitty... you know which ones to eat right.?



No problem with my mushroom identification skills :bananaman: 

Few more months yet till blast off..

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Look more like these to me.
> 
> "maple like leaves"
> 
> 
> 
> edit...better pic:
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gonna have to pick some and get a close up pic, might make a jam or sauce for the Sunday Roast.


Roast Chicken served with a red berry sauce, hmmm yum.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Or if it doesn't work out well we will post your obit here.


Appreciated :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Are the berries growing on bushes or trees, Chitty?

Red currants grow on bushes, usually a bit smaller than black currant bushes, about a metre in height.

----------


## SKkin

> I'm gonna have to pick some and get a close up pic, might make a jam or sauce for the Sunday Roast.


Which leaves in your OP pic go with the berries...the fern like or the maple like?? It's hard to tell from that pic.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Which leaves in your OP pic go with the berries...the fern like or the maple like?? It's hard to tell from that pic.


It's the maple ones, yep the garden is a bit overgrown and wild in places.

We've had two really hot months and these berries are the only colour in that part of the garden..

----------


## Troy

Looks like redcurrant to me too. If the plant has those brown stems and lobed leaves. You could do with clearing the weeds around it.

----------


## SKkin

Red currant leaves are maple like as well...

Red currant jelly

https://www.thespruceeats.com/red-cu...recipe-1327859

----------


## SKkin

You have elderberries in the UK too? The Amish used to make elderberry wine. Wonder what red currant wine would be like?

red currant and red onion relish from the Beeb

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/...d-onion-relish

----------


## Norton

I think they are dingleberries. Best not eaten.

----------


## Maanaam

Red currants.
And I woud say look like grape vine leaves.

----------


## aging one

A good one on birds eating the fermenting berries. Mostly all red.

----------


## Neverna

> You have elderberries in the UK too?


Yes, we do. And I love a bit of elder flower cordial.

----------


## Maanaam

> A good one on birds eating the fermenting berries. Mostly all red.


 I used to see birds getting drunk on fermented pears when my pear tree had a bumper season and there were lots of fruit rotting away on the ground, bloated starlings flopping around on the ground, too drunk to fly, but I wonder what "frost fermented" is. Usually fermentation requires some warmth.

----------


## Jack meoff

Bogon tip 5004

No need to waste cash on magners cider
Just scavenge the neighborhood for rotting fruits.

----------


## SKkin

> Just scavenge the neighborhood for rotting fruits.


In Thailand...Durian Wine

https://www.thedailymeal.com/durian-wine-next-big-thing




> Let's  just say that durian isn't the most popular fruit, thanks to its  pungent smell, described by the poetic Anthony Bourdain as the smell "if  you'd been French-kissing your dead grandmother."
>                                                                                                                                                              So while some people might hate it, others love it, enough to try and turn it into wine.

----------


## cyrille

Looking forward to further threads...

"I fancy some toast in the bath',  'This tree seems a good place to hide from the lightning' and 'How many times can I punch a police horse before getting arrested?'.



 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SKkin

> And I love a bit of elder flower cordial.


Elderberry pie is quite good too...



Have never had red currant pie...but it looks good.

http://dessert.betterrecipes.com/fre...rrant-pie.html







> And I woud say look like grape vine leaves.


Yes they do...good point.

----------


## Jack meoff

Have you eaten them all yet Chitty?



Remember never pick berries below the height of an average size dog can piss.

----------


## SKkin

> Have you eaten them all yet Chitty?


You sound hopeful...

 :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

I'm surprised Chitty didn't know what red currants look like. I thought all Brits knew that. Part of British kulcher, innit, along wiv apples and curries, pints and football - primary school stuff. But maybe that's just a suvvern fing. Maybe difrent oop norf or int east midlands, like.

----------


## Neo

> I think they are dingleberries.


 :rofl:

----------


## OhOh

> Those damn fern leaves are getting in the way of a proper cluster.


Exactly. Get rid of the fern leaves pick a bunch, including the leaves, take a photo and send a 10 x 4 colour HD image to TD CSI. 

Whichever way TD CSI will issue an edible fruit certificate or a cause of death certificate. The case notes will also identify why a certain "educated" man cannot be charged with suicide.

----------


## OhOh

> Maybe difrent oop norf or int east midlands, like.


Many a sunday trip t'moors from Shirecliffe ended in piking beerys for't pudding. Red'ns, green'ns and black'ns. Packed in pa's snap tin and dan mine, be reight .

Has abat these uns:

Cowberry
Vaccinium vitis-idea
Moorland specialist
-
A low growing (to 30cm) evergreen shrub with numerous branches of dark 
green, oval leaves which are pale below. 
-

Flowers (June-August) and produces edible round red berries.

.





_"
__Vaccinium vitis-idaea (lingonberry, partridgeberry, or cowberry) is a short evergreen shrub in the heath family that bears edible fruit, native to boreal forest  and Arctic tundra throughout the Northern Hemisphere from Eurasia to  North America. Lingonberries are picked in the wild and used to  accompany a variety of dishes in Northern Baltoscandia[2] and Russia.  Commercial cultivation is undertaken in the U.S. Pacific Northwest[3] and in many other regions of the world.[4] "

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vaccinium_vitis-idaea
_

----------


## Chittychangchang

Some great ideas and info.
I've harvested the contents and have decided on making a bottle or two of redcurrant wine.

Any tips on this wine making mallarky only I'm getting a thirst on  :Smile:

----------


## Chico

CCC

I would consider your immune system,is pretty resistant,considering the shit you eat,so yes they are 100% safe to consume ::chitown::

----------


## Chico

Double post.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Ok I'm on this wine making lark like a car bonnet, just been doing a bit of research and I reckon I've got enough red currants for a galleon of wine.

That'll be five bottles of wine!
Shall start the process now making the mush...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Starting making the "mush" or as it's  more commonly known in wine cultivating circles. ..the "must" :bananaman: 



Gonna try and make it really strong  :Smile: 

*Making Wine*

*Part 1*


Ensure your equipment is thoroughly sterilized and then rinsed clean. (Ask at the wine supply store about special detergents, bleaches, etc.). It's best to clean and rinse your equipment immediately before using. *Bollocks, just get onit.*Select your grapes, tossing out rotten or peculiar-looking grapes.*bollocks, everythings going in(adds to the flavour)*Wash your grapes thoroughly. *Had to do that carn't risk the dog piss, cheers Jack.*Remove the stems.Crush the grapes to release the juice (called "must") into the primary fermentation container. Your hands will work here as well as anything. Or go old school and stomp with your feet. If you’re making a lot of wine, you might look into renting a fruit press from a wine supply store.* Not using my feet,* Add wine yeast. *Isn't yeast yeast? I've banged in some bread yeast*Insert the hydrometer into the must. If it reads less than 1.010, consider adding sugar. If you're adding sugar, first dissolve granulated sugar in pure filtered water (adding sugar helps boost low alcohol levels). Stir the must thoroughly.*Sounds too technical but doesn't adding sugar make the grog stronger?*Cover primary fermentation bucket with cloth; allow must to ferment for one week to 10 days. Over the course of days, fermentation will cause a froth to develop on top and sediment to fall to the bottom.*Onit*

----------


## Chittychangchang

Ok, it's mushed and fermenting.
Just a case of waiting for nurture to take its course. 

I chucked a couple of lemon slices into the mix to zest it up.

 Anyway of speeding the process up as I've got a raging thirst.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Looking forward to further threads...
> 
> "I fancy some toast in the bath',  'This tree seems a good place to hide from the lightning' and 'How many times can I punch a police horse before getting arrested?'.


Or how about " Knob Jockeying intermediate level", "How to keep a classroom quite by boring them to sleep" and "Opening a second hand book shop in CM, on a street full of second hand book shops" or my particular favourite "You never know what way a thread will go on TD, unless it's started by Cyrille"

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SKkin

> Isn't yeast yeast? I've banged in some bread yeast


 Is the "must" rising yet?  :Smile: 

How to Activate Bread Yeast for Making Wine
https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-...r-making-wine/

Looks like you'll be drinking it in another 729 days...

How to Make Red Currant Wine




> Red Currant Wine is very tasty as it has a  delightfully smooth texture and aroma. The flavour of this wine goes  with almost any meal which makes it an excellent choice for your dinner  party. Follow some easy methods to learn how to make red currant wine.
> 
>  Prep time: 3 days
> *Total time: 2 yrs.*
> 
> Yield: 6 – 8 servings
> 
> Utensils: Siphon, Airlock, Bottles, Nylon straining bag, Primary and Secondary fermenters
> 
> ...





> 7
> 
> Leave  this mixture for almost six months, but do keep checking after every  month to note the progress. Rack the wine once the six months are  completed and then again after three months.                         
> 8
> Pour  the mixture in a wine bottle and cork the opening as you leave it in a  dark room for about two years before use.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Is the "must" rising yet? 
> 
> How to Activate Bread Yeast for Making Wine
> https://www.leaf.tv/articles/how-to-...r-making-wine/
> 
> Looks like you'll be drinking it in another 729 days...
> 
> How to Make Red Currant Wine



729 days!!!

Bollocks to that i'll be onit within the month :bananaman:

----------


## Maanaam

> Isn't yeast yeast?


There's different types. There's even different types of wine yeast, I think. You could use any type of yeast, but best results from what the experts reccomend. They've developed bigger and better brewers yeasts, hence the number of high alc. beers on the market. One of the features of the newer yeasts is that they die out at higher alcohol levels.






> doesn't adding sugar make the grog stronger?


 Yes, that's what it just said....



> (adding sugar helps boost low alcohol levels)

----------


## Klondyke

I have these edible cherries:

----------


## Hugh Cow

I believe there is an Android app that identifies many types of Flora. Saw it advertised on fb yesterday. At least if the app is wrong you will be able to sue.

----------


## Rusty Rebar

Take a good picture of the leaves to remove some confusion.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fermenting nicely, nice smell..

Can someone do the honours as on a crap phone at the moment. 
Another 10 days fermenting then I'm gonna filter the grog and funnel it into bottles and leave for a few weeks.

End of August, it'll be party time :Smile:

----------


## Neverna



----------


## nidhogg

Let me get this straight.  It took a day and a half to go from "what the fuck is this" to "fuck it, i will make wine".


Uh, OK........

----------


## Chittychangchang

Great init :Smile: 

You are also invited to my wine tasting evening.

----------


## nidhogg

> Great init
> 
> You are also invited to my wine tasting evening.


Sure.  Second night though.  Second night.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Hopefully there will be some left.

----------


## OhOh

> Ensure your equipment is thoroughly sterilized and then rinsed clean


I don't suppose the above was necessary?

Back in the days when I made wine, it was in a sterilised, sealed container with a one way air valve, to allow the gasses out and none in.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I cleaned everything,  although we are at the early stages and this is a prototype batch.
If this is successful then I foresee a new hobby with a cellar full of fruity wines.
Raspberry, blackberry,  damson to name a few.
Will start up a new thread onit :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Did you try eating any of the redcurrants raw, Chitty? I rather ike them. I used to grow them when I was into gardening but the last time I ate some I'd bought them from Marks & Spencer. They were very nice but not cheap. Worth it, though.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I did Nev, very sour.
I put extra sugar in the mix to even things out :Smile:

----------


## Neverna

Sweet and sour. The perfect mix.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

A very strong fermentation smell today.

I've filtered the mush and im now the proud owner of four bottles of cloudy redcurrant wine.














I've  stored the four bottles in a cool dark place.
Hopefully the cloudiness will clear itself up.

Wine and cheese party at chez Chitty end of August :bananaman:

----------


## Luigi

Put me down for a 5L box of MontChitty bud.  :tumbs:

----------


## Chittychangchang

PM sent :Smile: 

Can I interest you in a bottle or two of blackberry plonk?
Going make some later in the week..

----------


## Maanaam

I see whole berries in the filtride. The full volume of the raw juice may not have been reached...there's a 5th bottle there!
Get your self a small electric still and make fruit brandy from your fruit wines if they are not quite up to your sommelier's standards.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Fruit brandy sounds interesting! 

Does anyone know how to measure the alcohol content?

----------


## Maanaam

> Fruit brandy sounds interesting! 
> Doesn't that require a still?


Yeah, not the  coils of pipes, copper vat and smoking peat fire type. A home counter-top still like the one in the photo.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Could save me a fortune :Smile: 
Quite partial to a drop of brandy.
Always thought it involved the fire and coils and potential for an explosion .
Cheers for the heads up.

----------


## Maanaam

If you're a spirits drinker, a still pays for itself very quickly.... if you can stomach the swill they produce, or have the patience to perfect your distilling technique. Always remember to discard the first thimble of distilate; it's poison and you'll get a hell of a hangover if you let it remain with the following distilate alcohol.

----------


## Dillinger

This fukker can buy 3 bottles of French wine for a tenner at his local Tesco

----------


## katie23

^lol. Wasn't Bruce the dog included in the trip to the supermarket, Dill?  :Very Happy: 

I like where this thread has gone to - from berries to wine. I don't like beer, but I like wine every now & then. Sign me up for the wine tasting, chitty.  :Wink: 

On a side note, I once went to a Dept of Science & Tech (DOST) exhibit in Manila - it was near a shopping mall, Mall of Asia, for those who are familiar. That year, the exhibits featured small businesses helped by the Dept, including work-related businesses. There were some fruit wines available - rambutan, makopa, santol, etc - made from local fruits. I was interested but didn't buy, since I didn't want to carry the bottles home and I had to travel by bus (duh!). I still regret not buying bottles of those different wines. Lol. 

Recently, I saw makopa fruits in Thailand, but I don't know the local name. Do they make wine out of it in Th? Accdg to Google, the names are Syzygium aqueum or watery rose apple.

----------


## Pragmatic

> I've stored the four bottles in a cool dark place.


 You're a braver man than me.   :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

I might name my first tipple in honour of Bruce, as it'll make you dog rough :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> watery rose apple.


I don't know about the watery bit in the name, but rose apples are kavika in Fijian and chompu in Thai.
They don't strike me as having a high sugar content and thus the wine might need extra sugar.
A fruit that is intensely sweet is the Thai lamut...they should make a very nice dessert wine.

----------


## Maanaam

> You're a braver man than me.


Don't you like dark places?  :Smile:

----------


## katie23

@manaam - I googled, and the Thai chompu is indeed  Makopa in my language. As for Lamut, we also have it here, local name is Chico (am not kidding). To my knowledge, they don't make rose apple (makopa) wine in large scale, only in small cottage industries like the ones I saw in the exhibit. As for Lamut/Chico wine, I haven't seen it here - maybe I need to go to more trade fairs or exhibits.  :Smile:  I have seen/drank strawberry wine, but it was made in Baguio city or surrounds - up north, mountainous area, with lots of hill tribes.

----------


## nidhogg

Hope your fermentation was complete Chitty.

----------


## OhOh

> Recently, I saw makopa fruits in Thailand, but I don't know the local name. Do they make wine out of it in Th?


There was an article recently of Durian wine making in Singapore. The picture showed a crystal clear white whine. Unlike the "wine" being produced by our TD expert.




> Hope your fermentation was complete Chitty.


I'm sure his cold cupboard is waterproof, if the tightly screwed bottles explode.  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

> You're a braver man than me.


I hear that...

Has there been 100% verification that these berries are indeed red currants? A bunch of internet geezers looked at a dodgy pic and declared them so. We have a go...  :Smile: 

Maybe you should check around a little more locally Chitty. Jus sayin...

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Hope your fermentation was complete Chitty.


I've no idea, but it smelt strong :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> There was an article recently of Durian wine making in Singapore. The picture showed a crystal clear white whine. Unlike the "wine" being produced by our TD expert.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure his cold cupboard is waterproof, if the tightly screwed bottles explode.



I've moved the bottles to a safer place just incase, cheers.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Just foraged enough blackberries and rasberries for another batch....

----------


## Maanaam

> I've no idea, but it smelt strong


Make your own hydrometer. It's easy.

https://www.wikihow.com/Build-a-Hydrometer

----------


## Dillinger

> I've stored the four bottles in a cool dark place


Under your wife's side of the bed? :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

Nearly a kilo of blackberries, gonna have to get busy constructing a wine cellar at this rate.
I'll send you a bottle Dill, gonna name this vintage "Black Bruce".
A goal to aim for if you get under 100kg  :bananaman:

----------


## Neverna

Make some blackberry crumble, Chitty, or some blackberry jam. Delisherous.

----------


## Dillinger

Sloe Gin is nice and easy  to make and theres loads of  cocktail recipes for it and it only takes 3 months. Sloe berries come out in September so you could be drinking it or giving it away as Xmas presents, you Fergie Faced Fuck  :Smile: 

https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/videos/t...-make-sloe-gin

----------


## Luigi

> Make some blackberry crumble, Chitty, or some blackberry jam.


Having recently helped make Blackberry & Brandy Crumble and Blackberry & Brandy Pie





I would concur.....




Except we're talking about flammable homemade hooch here.  :Smile: 


Looking forward to my box of MontChitty.  :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Make some blackberry crumble, Chitty, or some blackberry jam. Delisherous.


Will do Nev, i've got Blackberries coming out of my ears at the moment!

Nice pic Lulu.

----------


## SKkin

Might as well try some dandelion wine too Chitty...  :Smile:

----------


## Jack meoff

Crack a bottle tonight Chitty for a wee tester...

----------


## Chittychangchang

Black Bruce is a twinkling in the eye,here goes...

Upping my game here with an expanding container with a manual valve. You will be able to monitor and view the gas expansion.
Using fresh Blackberries,a few raspberrys and some melon chunks I've created the "must".
Plenty of sugar,yeast and spring water from the Scottish Highlands :Smile: 
Time to wait, might give this batch a two week ferment.




Gonna get my stocks of Irn Bru in anticipation of this September Scottish hangover.

Hail the Black Bruce :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Might as well try some dandelion wine too Chitty...


Cheers for the idea, on the list.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Crack a bottle tonight Chitty for a wee tester...


Fook that you slag, i've just had a sneaky cheeky look and it's all gonna need more filtration.

The good news it's starting to clear up.

----------


## Chittychangchang

9 litres of gas have been released from a 2 litre concoction. 
This must be a serious brew!
Gonna have to put it down the end of the garden incase it explodes overnight.

----------


## Maanaam

> 9 litres of gas have been released from a 2 litre concoction. 
> This must be a serious brew!
> Gonna have to put it down the end of the garden incase it explodes overnight.


 Ahh...fermentation was far from over when you bottled.

----------


## Dillinger

He's blew  the kids partition wall down then :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

> He's blew  the kids partition wall down then


 Wouldn't have taken much  :Wink:

----------


## Luigi

> Gonna have to put it down the end of the garden incase it explodes overnight.


 :smiley laughing: 


We'll keep an eye on the Liverpool Evening Standard for any local explosions.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Jack meoff

Local Chef/DIYer tries his hand at home brewing and destroys Corrie street set.

----------


## OhOh

Get yourself some of these. The demijohns, corks and water seal valves.

The glass demijohn allow one to see the sediment on the bottom whilst syphoning out the "clarified" wine and is easily sterilised.

The corks are reusable.

The valve enables one to confirm the wine has stopped fermentation, it's when the bubbles stop. and is easily sterilised. 





Some of this for sterilising your equipment:



This to clarify the wine, *prior* to bottling, it settles out the sediment :



and lastly a length of clear plastic pipe to enable syphoning the clear wine out of the demijohn leaving the sediment behind.

Or not, IUTY.

----------


## Chittychangchang

I gonna have to!!
This is ridiculous,  i've created a monster with this latest batch "Black Bruce".
2 litres of must has created 12 litres of gas so far! 
It's worst than Dill n Jacks arses after an all you can eat buffet session :Smile: 

This is what I've gotta contend with, carnt be arsed nursing this potentially explosive situation for the duration. Gonna lock it in the outside shed.
Before 
..
A few hours later..

Ready to pop like Dills gut :Smile:

----------


## Maanaam

I thought you'd bottled already.

----------


## Chittychangchang

> I thought you'd bottled already.


That was the first batch of redcurrant, 4 bottles!
Never had this problem with the redcurrant,  maybe the earlier must container had a leak...

Those first four bottles are sitting pretty in the shed/wine cellar. Starting to lose there cloudiness already.
On the job learning process this...

----------


## Maanaam

Oh, I didn't know you were on another batch. Yay, 2nd batch!  :bananaman:

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## OhOh

or

----------


## aging one

Crosby Stills and Nash.

Wooden Ships is the song...


The lyrics that I hear every time I look at this thread.
Say, can I have some of your purple berries?
Yes, I've been eating them for six or seven weeks now
Haven't got sick once
Probably keep us both alive

Hope nothing blows up Chitty... Best of luck... :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

It's just a bit of fun,  no need to get all morbid on me.

Now where's that ruddy bottle? Tis thirsty work :bananaman:

----------


## HuangLao

Experimentation and progression practice.
Learning tools as you go.

You'll get it down - perhaps not this batch, but the next. 

Home brews [of every description] are almost always trial and error process. 
....and amazingly fun. 

One might take a different tact and try a distilling process with your lovely berries.

Best to ya, silly cunta.

----------


## Dillinger



----------


## Maanaam

> One might take a different tact and try a distilling process with your lovely berries.


 Or a different tack and try distilling, as I've already suggested.

----------


## nidhogg

> Or a different tack and try distilling, as I've already suggested.


Except that distilling without a licence is illegal in UK.  And the requirements to get a licence are quite prohibitive.

----------


## Maanaam

> Except that distilling without a licence is illegal in UK.  And the requirements to get a licence are quite prohibitive.


Really? That's a good bit of info for Chitty if he was considering it. I guess, then, that the counter-top electric stills are a banned import? Maybe not, because they're used for distilling water?

NZ it's legal to brew and to distill, but illegal to sell alcohol without a license.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Good news the Black Bruce fermentation gasses have stopped.
Over 15 litres from 2 litres of grog!
Shall be bottling that bad boy at the weekend. 

Next up is Victoria plum wine, any suggestions for a name for this vintage?




 :bananaman:

----------


## Maanaam

Purple Death.
(The real name of a wine bastard once upon a time sold in NZ)

Here ya go. No copyright infringement as it hasn't been sold since the vintner died of cirrhosis decades ago.

----------


## SKkin

So how's the wine experiment going Chitty?

 ::chitown::

----------


## Chittychangchang

> So how's the wine experiment going Chitty?


It's a waiting game at the moment.

Got 2 litres of blackberry grog here ready for some filtration. 

Might filter it through my body it's a bit dry here , on account that i've drank the house dry :Smile: 

Classy...

----------


## David48atTD

> It's a waiting game at the moment.
> 
> Got 2 litres of blackberry grog here ready for some filtration. 
> 
> Might filter it through my body it's a bit dry here , on account that i've drank the house dry
> 
> Classy...


All class

----------


## Jack meoff

Tesco cheapo water is filled from the mains.
And you buy it!!  :Smile: 

I do like the biscuit tin that hints what  might be inside  :Smile:

----------


## SKkin

What about the "red currant" wine Chitty? That's a little further along isn't it?

----------


## Chittychangchang

> Tesco cheapo water is filled from the mains.
> And you buy it!! 
> 
> I do like the biscuit tin that hints what  might be inside


It's an old water bottle I use for the car .

We only drink the finest Buxton water bottled at the well of good health by ourselves personally. 


Oi keep your eyes of my cookie jar :Smile:

----------


## Chittychangchang

> What about the "red currant" wine Chitty? That's a little further along isn't it?


Another few weeks till blast off.

Need to find some guinea pigs for the experimental batch...

----------


## Jack meoff

> Need to find some guinea pigs for the experimental batch...


You've got kds ain't you?  :Smile:

----------

